
This sock wakes you up with vibrations instead of noise - ilikehighwage
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/eliotwinchell/slock-quiet-wearable-alarm-clock-sock
======
steanne
as someone who can get up, walk across the room, turn off the clock, go back
to bed, and not remember it, peeling off a sock that's bothering me is not
going to be a challenge.

~~~
ilikehighwage
There's several nerves in your foot and the shell sits below the arch of your
foot, it wakes you up immediately!

